# done talking



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

dear everyone, got a call last night, the GSD litter has arrived from which i should be gettin a pup. my first purebred dog of any breed ever. 
 
have spent a lot of hours in the last 2 years talkin crap backwards n forwards on the net to total strangers, been fun, i learned a lot, n i have been critical about things i don't like in principle eg e-collars, non-motivational methods etc n argued freely but from little/no experience. 

now is the time to prove my sh!t or shut up forever. 

i only do things obssessively n i will try honour those that have taken the time by putting up vids every 6 months or so. for those that haven't helped thanks for the motivation - conflict keeps me alive.
 
i have some big adjustments to make from whatever i done before eg have to switch from owning currs that are all work n no training to a dog that will be all training n no (real) work.


i will go ahead n breed my currs to run on n for supply to select working homes. sport would be good for my learning n the GSD but hard to sustain due to over 400km round trip to train. 

so glad i settled on a GSD eventually, most everyone else deserted the breed n got caught up in the mal craze - some will be back though i am sure.

got a 50 hr drive ahead to see the pups, leave in about 2 weeks. 

have to still download a bunch of articles but quitting the posts

cheers, thanks n anyone i annoyed - it was all just a bad dream


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> dear everyone, got a call last night, the GSD litter has arrived from which i should be gettin a pup. my first purebred dog of any breed ever.
> 
> have spent a lot of hours in the last 2 years talkin crap backwards n forwards on the net to total strangers, been fun, i learned a lot, n i have been critical about things i don't like in principle eg e-collars, non-motivational methods etc n argued freely but from little/no experience.
> 
> ...


:???:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

:???: 

I agree...

you buttmunch...

came here start a bunch of crap..now that you are getting a dog that fits well with what this board is about, it is time to split?? LOL


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I was never acquainted with you, Peter, but good luck with your dog. As with everything in life, once you've been there you will likely change your beliefs on various things. It's called experience. Again, good luck to you.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> dear everyone, got a call last night, the GSD litter has arrived from which i should be gettin a pup. my first purebred dog of any breed ever.
> i have been critical about things i don't like in principle eg e-collars, non-motivational methods etc n argued freely but from little/no experience.
> 
> now is the time to prove my sh!t or shut up forever.
> ...



ya know...you should have posted this on April 1st, it would have been funnier then


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter is friends with Phil McKrackin. I like your posts on Leerburg forum too. You came along right when David was making false names up  
Are you now bouncing your ip address to the pacific islands


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You folks must be really lonely. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Peter is friends with Phil McKrackin. I like your posts on Leerburg forum too. You came along right when David was making false names up
> Are you now bouncing your ip address to the pacific islands


I think half the new members on here are DAVID, so do alot of people..
My suspect list is long....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I won't miss the letter "N", but good luck anyway.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> I won't miss the letter "N", but good luck anyway.


Howard glad to know Im not the only one who that bothered lol.


----------



## Antonio Bernardy (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck, Peter!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Me too Howard lol


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I think half the new members on here are DAVID, so do alot of people..
> My suspect list is long....


ROTFLMAO

You can't be f-ing serious !!! I can't wait to tell him about this. LOL:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> You can't be f-ing serious !!! I can't wait to tell him about this. LOL:lol::lol::lol:


didnt say i fixated on it..
just that I thought it...

I never had much of a problem with him....


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, Joby I wasn't trying to single you out. But in the last week or so I have seen more people talking about David now than when he was posting here. It's hilarious to me that he got in so deep by being so silly.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I was always a little disappointed by Dave's other personalities . There were other folks whose other personalities had way better character developement and writting .


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I was always a little disappointed by Dave's other personalities . There were other folks whose other personalities had way better character developement and writting .


Yah, I miss Percy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Sorry, Joby I wasn't trying to single you out. But in the last week or so I have seen more people talking about David now than when he was posting here. It's hilarious to me that he got in so deep by being so silly.


It was the mankini that did it...everytime someone brings up David that's all I can see, that image is burned into my brain like bad porn on a flat screen left on for a month.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I will miss Peter. I appreciated his humor and how he was able to get people's goat when they were taking things way too seriously and couldn't see the comedy in the situations they were discussing. He was especially exciting on LB and would get people furious at him and his ironic discussions that you'd have to be a little off to believe to start off with. Sometimes people take life a little too seriously and get their backs up over something that in reality is nothing.

Peter, if this isn't another leg pulling, good luck


----------

